# Pen mill



## Nolan (Jan 16, 2008)

OK I hate the standard pen mill as they are made out of such soft steel (they dont even register on the rockwell scale which starts at 10). I bought the carbon tipped one they sell but it only has 2 wings.....so not very smooth. My answer as you can see is I took my old 4 wing mill and tipped it. So what does everyone think?? Let me know if you are interested in converting yours. OK before you ask the price will depend on a few factors like how many folks want to do it and if I can collect them to do in a run. Also I have to look closely at this as I dont know if I want to try to tip the smaller mills as they come in two sizes. Please lets trow it around and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job! Has to work better than the 2 fluter.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 16, 2008)

Now, that's a tool!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

Fingernail clippers might work as well as the 2-flute thing.

I might be interested, but what do you do when it finally gets dull?  And, is that carbide or something else?


----------



## Nolan (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> 
> Nice job! Has to work better than the 2 fluter.



Paul, no problem for you on the sharpening end of this is there?


----------



## Nolan (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok this is a retrofit for your existing pen mills. It is carbide tipped and you could send it to Paul just like you do now to get sharpened. I have one of the PSI two winged ones like this http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pktrimkitc.html but I dont care for it as it isnt smooth enough for me. Hense is why I decided to put carbide tip cutters on my old standard cutter.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the ability to sharpen carbide. I have a diamond wheel for the tool and cutter grinder I use to sharpen the regular ones, so all it is is to change the wheel.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 16, 2008)

OK.  I would want 2 and possibly 4.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 16, 2008)

Around two(2) years ago I had both my 7 & 10mm pen mills retrofitted with carbide "wings". Now 200+ pens later they are still both sharp and going strong. The original mills were the cheapie PSI models and for good measures I had these heat treated prior to having the carbide tips attached. Worked out very well me as a long term investment to pen making.

-Peter-


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I meant to say "diamond" tips rather than "carbide" on the above post. Diamond is both strong and fragile at the same time. Strong in the sense that it stays sharp for a long while and fragile it does not hold up well if dropped[:I]

-Peter-


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 16, 2008)

The carbide inserts are pretty fragile if dropped, as well. DAMHIKT


----------



## lwalden (Jan 16, 2008)

Nolan- I'd likely want to get at least two, and possibly up to 6, of my existing pen mills retro fitted. Cost being the determining factor, to some degree.


----------



## gketell (Jan 16, 2008)

I would probably want 3 or 4.

GK


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job, I have 24 heads and would be interested in eventually getting them all done. not sure I could do them all at once though depends on cost. for the job they do I could see them never needing to be sharpened.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be interested in my PSI (large) having that kind of "make over". When finished, it can be shipped out to my USA address. If you do decide to do the small size, I will have that done too.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 17, 2008)

Nolan
I would be interested in 2 or 3, price dependent.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 17, 2008)

Nolan, put me down for at least 2, depending on price


----------



## Nolan (Jan 17, 2008)

OK it seems there is possibly enough interest to pursue doing this. I will get get a price together and post it soon.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 17, 2008)

Nolan,

Will this require us to send you cutters for retrofitting or will you only be selling newly outfitted mills?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Nolan,
Put me down for one as well.  Possibly two, but I'll have to see.

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## Nolan (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Nolan,
> 
> ...



Retrofit your existing ones! To do it the other way would be too costly. Already putting alot of labor into them by the time they get tipped, but good part is you wont need to sharpen for a really long time. Everyone can send these to Paul to get sharpened when they need it. You can also send them back to me if one ever gets chipped and we can retip it, I of course can get them sharpened too. I will post here when I get a price together.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be interested in 2 to 6 depending on the price!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 17, 2008)

Nolan,
Will you want us to send only the head? Or with the shank too?


----------



## Nolan (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> Nolan,
> Will you want us to send only the head? Or with the shank too?



Just the head, I can use one of my shafts.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You guys are making it really hard for me to be a sweet angel you know.  

 [:X]  Mrs.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow just fell out of the chair laughing!!![:0]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 19, 2008)

> You guys are making it really hard for me to be a sweet angel you know.
> 
> Mrs.


Calm down there, Mrs.  They aren't sending you the heads or the shafts! []


----------



## Nolan (Jan 28, 2008)

OK now that I have a price worked up check the clasified section to order, must do them in lots of at least 5. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32844


----------



## ironhorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a mill I would get you to do.


----------



## Paul Downes (Jan 29, 2008)

I worked designing some cutters for GM (where I work) that were of a similar size as our blank trimmers. We went too a 3 flute design because 3 points determine a plane. this was too eliminate chatter. I have reshapened some of the pen mills too a different rake angle because some tend to bite real hard.  I like what you have done here. I just wish there was a 3 flue design on the market. 
  I find there is a need for different rake angles depending on the wood to be milled. Cocobolo can be a bi*%4%# sometimes. It would be cool to have a small carbide insert mill head for blank milling. You could change the blades depending on the wood then.......Food for thought.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> 
> Nice job! Has to work better than the 2 fluter.



No way is it as nice (looking) as the one you built for me.

Other than using the mill you made me hand one or two times - not used that mill for it's intended use.  Monster pens.


Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I forgot about that one. Working well, I guess? I have one for myself as well, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Nolan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cutters are done for Lyle, Brian and Hank Lee will be shipping today. Please post your thoughts on them after you try them.


----------



## titan2 (Mar 1, 2008)

Did you TIG the new carbide tips on?


----------



## leehljp (Mar 1, 2008)

Nolan,

I am traveling today (Saturday) and tomorrow. I went ahead and sent you a PP payment. If I need to send more, Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Nolan (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> Nolan,
> 
> ...


Your good be sure to give me feedback after you use it.


----------



## Nolan (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titan2_
> 
> Did you TIG the new carbide tips on?


No they are attached just like carbide is to a saw blade.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 6, 2008)

Nolan, I have received my newly tipped trimmer and they look great. I can't use them for about a month as my pen turning equipment is in Japan. I am excited about them. THANKS!


----------



## Nolan (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> 
> Nolan, I have received my newly tipped trimmer and they look great. I can't use them for about a month as my pen turning equipment is in Japan. I am excited about them. THANKS!



Glad you got them let me know what you think about them after you use them


----------



## titan2 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did the brazing then?  Any special flux or rod?

Thanks.....


----------

